# Nguyên tắc bất biến khi dùng nhà vệ sinh công cộng



## tibodinh (1/10/21)

Nguyên tắc bất biến khi dùng nhà vệ sinh công cộng Đừng vô tư đi vô nhà vệ sinh bạn nhé, đây là khu vực ẩn chứa nhiều nguyên nhân gây bệnh nhất. Hãy nhớ những nguyên tắc này để máy hút bụi công nghiệp quận 12 tránh rủi ro cho sức khỏe của bạn. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nhà vệ sinh công cộng là một loại hình dịch vụ rất cần thiết, nhất là đối với cuộc sống hiện đại tại máy chà sàn liên hợpthành phố. Những cơn đau bụng bất chợt hoặc là mắc tiểu quá lâu nếu không được giải quyết nhanh thì rất dễ gây bệnh và rắc rối cho bạn. Nhưng đây cũng là một nơi có quá nhiều người khác nhau cùng sử dụng, tức là bạn không biết được nó có sạch sẽ hay không. Thêm một vấn đề nữa là tình trạng "xài chùa" thiếu ý thức khiến cho nhà vệ sinh công cộng luôn là nỗi ám ảnh khi nó quá dơ bẩn và hôi thối. Chính vì lẽ đó mà việc vi khuẩn sinh sôi nảy nở rất nhiều bên trong nhà vệ sinh công cộng, nhiều trong số đó có khả năng gây bệnh cho con người. Với những nguyên tắc khi đi nhà vệ sinh công cộng bên dưới bạn hoàn toàn có thể bảo vệ bản thân được tốt hơn. 1. Bồn cầu chưa phải là nơi nhiều vi khuẩn nhất Bằng mắt thường thì ta không thể nhận biết được vi khuẩn, nhưng chắc chắn là ai cũng nghĩ bồn cầu sẽ có nhiều vi khuẩn nhất. Đúng là trên bồn cầu chứa rất nhiều vi khuẩn, các nhà khoa học đã ước tính cứ mỗi 6.4cm2 là có hơn 50.000 vi sinh vật sinh sống. Tuy nhiên, chứng minh mới nhất gần đây cho thấy bồn rửa tay thậm chí là nắm đấm cửa còn chứa nhiều vi khuẩn hơn cả bồn cầu. Khu vực này là nơi tiếp xúc của rất nhiều loại vi khuẩn. Hãy tưởng tượng người đi vệ sinh trước đó của bạn không rửa tay sau khi đi vệ sinh? Đúng rồi nắm đấm cửa chính là nơi họ chạm vào và bây giờ tới lượt bạn. 2. Chọn buồng nhà vệ sinh gần nhất Đây là nơi mà những người sử dụng nhà vệ sinh công cộng thường tránh vào nhất, ngay cả mình cũng vậy. Tâm lý con người luôn muốn sự riêng tư nhất là khi đi vệ sinh, do đó sẽ có xu hướng chọn buồng nhà vệ sinh ở gần cuối cùng. Do đó buồng đầu tiên tính từ cửa ra vào nhà vệ sinh công cộng chính là nơi sạch nhất, có thể bạn sẽ không được cảm giác riêng tư nhất nhưng sẽ giúp bạn tránh được nơi chứa nhiều vi khuẩn nhất. 3. Không đặt vật dụng lên sàn nhà Những vật dụng như túi xách, balo không nên đặt ở trên sàn nhà vì đây là khu vực rất dơ cũng như ẩn chứa nhiều vi khuẩn. Sau khi đi vệ sinh xong, dù bạn có rửa tay sạch cỡ nào thì vi khuẩn vẫn theo bạn từ chiếc túi của mình. 4. Không dùng giấy vệ sinh lót bệ ngồi Nhất là những bạn gái, thường hay lót giấy vệ sinh trên bệ ngồi để cảm giác sạch sẽ và tránh vi khuẩn tấn công. Tuy nhiên chưa chắc điều đó đã đúng đâu bạn nhé. Thứ nhất là giấy vệ sinh trong nhà vệ sinh công cộng cũng bị nhiễm khuẩn, thứ hai là giấy vệ sinh nếu không chất lượng thì có thể gây ra nhiều hiện tượng đáng lo ngại khác cho da. Vì giấy vệ sinh kém chất lượng có thể làm cho da bạn bị nổi mẩn, tấn công vùng kín, dị ứng,... Tốt nhất là chuẩn bị sẵn giấy vệ sinh tốt theo người để phòng những trường hợp như thế này chứ không nên dùng giấy vệ sinh trong nhà vệ sinh công cộng. 5. Không chạm trực tiếp vào nút xả bồn cầu Đây là khu vực mà tay khi chưa được rửa sạch sau khi đi vệ sinh chạm vào. Chắc chắn là khu vực chứa nhiều vi khuẩn có khả năng gây bệnh nhất rồi. Vì vậy đừng dùng tay không để ấn nút, hãy bọc giấy vệ sinh vào ngón tay trước khi ấn nút xả nhé. Ngoài ra khi xả nước nên đóng nắp bồn cầu lại, nước khi xả có khả năng bắn ra bên ngoài tới tận 1,2m đấy nhé. 6. Rửa tay Chắc chắn là việc bạn phải làm sau khi đi vệ sinh trong nhà vệ sinh công cộng rồi. Nhưng bán phụ kiện máy hút bụi công nghiệp không phải chỉ bằng nước thông thường mà cần sử dụng xà phòng. Trong nhà vệ sinh công cộng thường có sẵn xà phòng cho bạn sử dụng. Để diệt sạch vi khuẩn thì nên làm theo 6 bước rửa tay thường quy của bộ y tế. Trên là tổng hợp các nguyên tắc mà bạn nên nhớ khi sử dụng nhà vệ sinh công cộng để tránh vi khuẩn nhiều nhất có thể.


----------

